# Where the Eagle flys



## Mortimer (Jun 3, 2019)




----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Jun 3, 2019)

I've always liked this song but had never seen the video before now.


----------



## Dalia (Jun 3, 2019)




----------



## cnm (Jun 3, 2019)

Mortimer said:


>


You should go there. I'm sure the lady in the harbour will welcome you.


----------



## Mortimer (Jun 3, 2019)

cnm said:


> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Who is the lady in the harbor?


----------



## depotoo (Jun 3, 2019)




----------



## Blues Man (Jun 3, 2019)

The eagle flies on Friday


----------



## cnm (Jun 3, 2019)

Mortimer said:


> Who is the lady in the harbor?


It's in the song.


----------



## cnm (Jun 3, 2019)

Blues Man said:


> The eagle flies on Friday


Stormy Monday always comes around...


----------



## Moonglow (Jun 3, 2019)

Mortimer you are looking more Mexican everyday..


----------



## Mortimer (Jun 3, 2019)

Moonglow said:


> Mortimer you are looking more Mexican everyday..



Which is a cool thing. I dont dislike Mexicans at all. And Im not offended by it or triggered.


----------



## Mortimer (Jun 3, 2019)

Btw is that officer hat really american? I think it is though.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jun 3, 2019)

Mortimer said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Mortimer you are looking more Mexican everyday..
> ...



  Live around em for a few decades.....


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jun 3, 2019)

Mortimer said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Mortimer you are looking more Mexican everyday..
> ...



  So you'd be okay with a bunch of foreigners driving down blue collar wages,which you're obviously one of?


----------



## Mortimer (Jun 3, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...



I dont want to have a debate or fight over it. But generally I will say that I Judge people by their personality and as individuals. I neither like nor dislike mexicans but I could be friends with some and enemies with some others just like with blacks, asians, whites or anyone else.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jun 3, 2019)

Mortimer said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Mortimer said:
> ...



  So you're supporting criminals?


----------



## Mortimer (Jun 3, 2019)

Well I think it is not real (or historical) it is invented for fun, but I think it should mean "american" because I see the star (stars and stripes) and the eagle wings. What do you think?


----------



## Mortimer (Jun 3, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



I dont support illegal mass migration. I support eliminating causes of mass migration though and Im for peace. That being said some Mexicans are since the early colonial times in USA and some parts of the USA where once even Mexico. Once Mexicans centuries ago were considered "legally White" and had all rights. Mexican Americans - Wikipedia


----------



## Intolerant (Jun 3, 2019)

Mortimer said:


> View attachment 263638


You need a bigger hat.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jun 3, 2019)

Mortimer said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Mortimer said:
> ...



   Dont preach to me about Mexicans...I was engaged to one.
You're far removed from the troubles they cause so you really have no say.
    Living in Texas and at times a mere 100 miles from the border I've seen it all.
   I watched machine shops go from maybe 5% mexican in the late 80's to 80% in the late 2000's.
   And wages stayed stagnant through that period because of amnesty.

    I dont stick my nose into Europe's business because I really dont know enough on the subject....I suggest you do the same in regards to the U.S.


----------



## Moonglow (Jun 3, 2019)

Mortimer said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Mortimer you are looking more Mexican everyday..
> ...


There is nothing wrong with being Mexican.


----------



## Mortimer (Jun 3, 2019)

It is a airforce pilot hat. But I think it is not real. Or historical. The sales description said "carneval, kids hat, role play, air force officer". I think it is american airforce because I see the star (stars and stripes) and the eagle wings holding the star. It was only 7 €


----------



## McRocket (Jun 4, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Dont preach to me about Mexicans...I was engaged to one.



So...because you were (supposedly) engaged to one Mexican at one time...that automatically means you are an expert on all 126,000,000+ of them?

Yes or no, please?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jun 4, 2019)

McRocket said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Dont preach to me about Mexicans...I was engaged to one.
> ...



 Suck it MicCocket...
I'm experienced when it comes to beaners.


----------



## McRocket (Jun 4, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> McRocket said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



I will as you again:

*So...because you were (supposedly) engaged to one Mexican at one time...that automatically means you are an expert on all 126,000,000+ of them?

Yes or no, please?*


----------



## Mortimer (Jun 4, 2019)

McRocket said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > McRocket said:
> ...



They say that about every minority. About blacks or gypsies too. And Im a gypsy myself. They also say "I know those fucking gypsies they are all thieves". I dont believe in collective guilt. people are individuals. He cant judge every single hispanics, there are good and bad apples everywhere.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jun 4, 2019)

McRocket said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > McRocket said:
> ...



   So.....you're saying there are 126,000,000 mexicans in America?


----------



## McRocket (Jun 4, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> McRocket said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...




Obviously I meant in Mexico. And nice dodge, pal.

Once again:

*So...because you were (supposedly) engaged to one Mexican at one time...that automatically means you are an expert on all 126,000,000+ of them?

Yes or no, please?*


----------



## McRocket (Jun 4, 2019)

Mortimer said:


> McRocket said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



Hear hear.

I could not agree more.

To call any large group of people anything bad as a group is asinine in the extremis.

Like you say - there are good and bad in every group of people.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jun 4, 2019)

McRocket said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > McRocket said:
> ...



    I dont give a shit about mexicans in mexico,


----------



## McRocket (Jun 4, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> McRocket said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



Well, you did say: '_Dont preach to me about Mexicans...I was engaged to one.'
_

But okay, you were speaking of Mexicans living in America. Must be millions of them.

*So...because you were supposedly engaged to a Mexican living in America...that automatically means you are an expert on every, single Mexican who lives in America?

True or False, please?*


----------



## cnm (Jun 6, 2019)

Mortimer said:


> They say that about every minority. [...]
> I dont believe in collective guilt. people are individuals.


Oh. Who are 'They'?


----------



## Mortimer (Jun 6, 2019)

cnm said:


> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> > They say that about every minority. [...]
> ...



Racist and Prejudiced People


----------



## cnm (Jun 6, 2019)

Collectively guilty?


----------



## Mortimer (Jun 6, 2019)

cnm said:


> Collectively guilty?



You are troll. Racists have in common that they share the same or similar mindset, the mindset described above, so it is valid to say it. You cant compare it to minorities. It is like saying "vegans dont eat meat or eggs" it is not a stereotype.


----------



## cnm (Jun 6, 2019)

You are an idiot. With 'They' you imply all racists and prejudiced people - such as yourself in regard to trans - despise all minorities.


----------



## Mortimer (Jun 6, 2019)

cnm said:


> You are an idiot. With 'They' you imply all racists and prejudiced people - such as yourself in regard to trans - despise all minorities.


I tolerate trans and I don't hate them and would not forbid them anything I just personally find it very disturbing and just want that they leave me alone and I will leave them alone


----------

